# MAC???



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

I am very computer literate and i have recently been given a mac because my comp was stolen early last year and i havent had the money to get a new comp. this mac is really a blessing but its really slow and i have no idea on how to do technical things with a mac any cool tips and hints and things that can help me please help me i have a iBook G4 and its wireless so only about 3years old so far and an insanly small memory like 27.something GB


----------



## Aden (Dec 16, 2008)

So wait.

What do you need again?


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 16, 2008)

Google.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

*hugs you both* u guys are awsome i think im gonna cry ^_^*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 16, 2008)

They didn't help you at all.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 16, 2008)

I did, Google will be the absolute best place to learn anything and everything you wish to know about that particular notebook and Mac os.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 16, 2008)

www.apple.com

If you can't find your answer there, NOONE KNOWS.  There's a reason they have open dialogues between users and actual Mac staff to discuss iffy, situational, or emerging issues.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 17, 2008)

Fear not! I think I know what your problem with Macs is, and I have the solution.







Yep, the comma key is right there.
Right next to the period key.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 17, 2008)

3 years is rather outdated for a Mac. I don't think they were even Intel-based back then. Or were they...? :S


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont know its kinda frustrateing i mean i know enough about computers to not be able to build one on my own so im not a god with a mouse but im not bad. what i was hopeing people could help me with would be like cool comand keys that arent labled and stuffs like that cool tricks and stuff and also how to make it a little faster, would adding an external hard drive work, i know the comp is really outdated but its better than nothing my previous computer was a work of art but it got stolen


----------



## mapdark (Dec 17, 2008)

..... <_<

I think I'm gonna take an advil


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

mapdark said:


> ..... <_<
> 
> I think I'm gonna take an advil



what did i do???


----------



## Oskenso (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> what did i do???


well.. i don't want to be mean but..
"I am very computer literate"
"and i have no idea on how to do technical things"
I just need to point it out, hope you understand..


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2008)

Oskenso said:


> well.. i don't want to be mean but..
> "I am very computer literate"
> "and i have no idea on how to do technical things"
> I just need to point it out, hope you understand..



Most truthful first post ever.


----------



## Biles (Dec 17, 2008)

I've checked my Mactracker and the iBook G4 is still supported. Depending which model you got, you can upgrade the ram and Mac OS X. If you have the latest iBook G4, it's capable of maxing out to 1.5GB of RAM and you can install Mac OS X Leopard on it, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep in mind that you do NOT have to upgrade with Mac-specific RAM...


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Oskenso said:


> well.. i don't want to be mean but..
> "I am very computer literate"
> "and i have no idea on how to do technical things"
> I just need to point it out, hope you understand..



im good with windows... im kinda like a drunk working with the mac ive never had one before... i know it sounded stupid the way i worded it :/


----------



## Eevee (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> i dont know its kinda frustrateing i mean i know enough about computers to not be able to build one on my own so im not a god with a mouse but im not bad. what i was hopeing people could help me with would be like cool comand keys that arent labled and stuffs like that cool tricks and stuff and also how to make it a little faster, would adding an external hard drive work, i know the comp is really outdated but its better than nothing my previous computer was a work of art but it got stolen


_sentences_

There are almost no secret hidden shortcut keys in OS X.  They are all exposed through menu commands, too.

Throwing Puppy Linux on it instead might speed it up.  8)  But I don't think you're going to get any huge speed improvements out of OS X running on old hardware.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> _sentences_
> 
> There are almost no secret hidden shortcut keys in OS X.  They are all exposed through menu commands, too.
> 
> Throwing Puppy Linux on it instead might speed it up.  8)  But I don't think you're going to get any huge speed improvements out of OS X running on old hardware.



i was hopeing that wouldent be the case but hey its a free comp im gratefull for that so im happy


----------



## Biles (Dec 17, 2008)

Most switchers will feel alienated because of the stark contrast GUI differences found in Mac OS X and Windows. The dock is one good example.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Biles said:


> Most switchers will feel alienated because of the stark contrast GUI differences found in Mac OS X and Windows. The dock is one good example.



it was really confuseing the first few hours but i think im getting the hang of it slowly but sherly(theres a joke hope someone catches it)


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> i dont know its kinda frustrateing i mean i know enough about computers to not be able to build one on my own so im not a god with a mouse but im not bad. what i was hopeing people could help me with would be like cool comand keys that arent labled and stuffs like that cool tricks and stuff and also how to make it a little faster, would adding an external hard drive work, i know the comp is really outdated but its better than nothing my previous computer was a work of art but it got stolen



Of course adding an external hard drive would work. Just make sure it's not formatted NTFS. I think Disc Utility may be able to format NTFS to HFS+ or FAT, but don't quote me on that.

And all the command keys are either obvious or listed somewhere. You mean like Cmd+w to close window, things like that? Not hard.


----------



## Biles (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's another tip. To force quit applications like the way Windows does with Control-alt-delete. You can do the same with Macs, by hitting Command-option-ESC.

BTW, what version of Mac OS X do you have installed? If you're not sure, just go to that Apple icon in the upper left of your screen and select "About This Mac".


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Biles said:


> Here's another tip. To force quit applications like the way Windows does with Control-alt-delete. You can do the same with Macs, by hitting Command-option-ESC.
> 
> BTW, what version of Mac OS X do you have installed? If you're not sure, just go to that Apple icon in the upper left of your screen and select "About This Mac".



wow see this is the kinda thing i made this for ^_^ thats a problem ive had with this comp the programs will freeze thats a big help actually and i have OS X 10.4.11 right now

*hugz u*


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 17, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> www.apple.com
> 
> If you can't find your answer there, NOONE KNOWS.  There's a reason they have open dialogues between users and actual Mac staff to discuss yiffy, situational, or emerging issues.




Fixed


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, you've been helped. Woooo!

Now please _please_ work on your typing.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Aden said:


> Alright, you've been helped. Woooo!
> 
> Now please _please_ work on your typing.



~_~ I type fast and tend to over look grammar and punctuation. Sorry, but spelling is something i was never good at, so im just gonna have to deal with it XD sorry it bothers you.

*folds ears down*


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

It's okay. It's just nice to be able to help someone without having to decipher their text first.


----------

